# garage door strut



## hawkeyetroy (Dec 27, 2014)

My truck is too long to fit in my garage due to it hitting the bottom strut when the garage door shuts. Can I replace the 2" strut with a 1" angle iron or even a steel flat bar? I plan on moving the existing strut up one panel and adding as many flat bar or angle iron pieces I need to gain 1-2" of space while maintaining the same support.

It's a 16' door and I see Lowes & Home Depot carry 8' pieces in either the flat bar or angle iron. I'd prefer adding the flat bar since it will only stick out 1/4" or whatever the thickness would be. I would think adding 2 or 3 of these pieces would provide the same support as one strut does currently......but need some reassurance from others.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome to Garage Retreat Troy! Can you post a pic of the strut you are talking about?


----------



## hawkeyetroy (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry, not at home to get pics but it's your normal garage door strut - runs length of door (16') and sticks out two inches. By removing and reinforcing with flat bar or angle iron, I think I can gain 1-1.5" which is about all I need to get truck in garage.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 27, 2014)

What about getting a 16' piece of 1/4" flat stock aluminum to reduce weight and still maintain support?


----------



## hawkeyetroy (Dec 27, 2014)

That would be ideal for me........would adding a couple pieces act the same as the old strut? I feel like adding a couple pieces would be more than adequate but I have no experience so appreciate the suggestions1


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2014)

I would think the 1/4" flat stock would be strong enough, only worry would be is that ir flexes and the original does not.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 29, 2014)

Jonny....just couldn't help yourself could ya....bad Jonny!


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 2, 2015)

the purpose of the strut is to keep the door from flexing and pulling the wheels out of the hinges.  I think flat stock would be to flexible over that length but 1 inch angle iron would work I believe.


----------

